# What to Do?



## ssgmeader (Nov 29, 2014)

So sometimes when I get new turning projects I have a tendency to exhibit little to no patience. In this case I was turning my first go at a Rogue Cigar Holder. Using a piece of Bubinga I had (figuring if screwed up the blank wouldn't set me back, and the final result still might look good.) The cap went great! And in my impatience I did what I've told myself a thousand times before not to do...I fitted the hardware before turning the second part of the kit....Well of course just as I'm finishing the longer barrel...I get a catch and kabloey. Blank blows... Now when trying something new I always try to have a spare barrel on hand. Which in this case I do..The only problem...what I have remaining of the Bubinga isn't long enough for what is usually used on the kit. So I put it to the forum, should I just turn a shorter tube essentially making the cap and body for the cigar holder the same length? or should I maybe use a contrasting wood for the longer "body" of the project. I could always disassemble and start from scratch too I suppose but I actually liked the looks of the Bubinga I was using. Thoughts and suggestions welcome. Some day my over eagerness will be tempered and I won't run into these issues.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd disassemble since it may not work with the shorter length. The contrasting wood is an option, too... You could even add a couple of sections of ebony or blackwood to the bubinga blank you've got which could lengthen the blank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 29, 2014)

I would take the piece of bubinga you do have and slice it and add some stripes of maybe maple and/or ebony and stretch it out. If that doesn't appeal to you I'd get out the punches if you have some big enough and take the top apart and start all over.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 29, 2014)

+1 to what Keller said... I was thinking the inverse though.. take a contrasting wood and put a top and bottom band of bubbling. YCB in the middle would look awesome.


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 29, 2014)

I agree with everyone else, lengthen it. 

I almost bought one of those the other day when I was at woodcraft. Wish I woulda.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 29, 2014)

Adrian, how much shorter is it? I'm not a smoker so when I made a few of these I went to the local cigar store to see what was available. What I learned was there are a bazillion sizes and shapes of cigars. Most of the fatter ones just don't fit this thing. I'm sure there will be quite a few options that will be shorter and will work for a shorter version holder.


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 29, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I'd disassemble since it may not work with the shorter length. The contrasting wood is an option, too... You could even add a couple of sections of ebony or blackwood to the bubinga blank you've got which could lengthen the blank.



It'll work with the shorter length. Just won't hold as long a cigar. I do like the thought of maybe segmenting a band on.

The remaining piece of Bubinga is about 3 5/8 long. The top brass barrel measures 2 1/4 (I have both an extra top and bottom barrel) If I turn the top barrel as the solution the total finished kit would be about 5 3/4 inches long. The Cigars I smoke are typically around this smaller length. (So If I'm using it for personal use it would be fine. The longer barrel measures 4 1/8 so I'm only about 1/2" shy. Also on these you need to cut a 3/16 tenon down to the brass to fit the hardware on. (how I caught it and blew the blank) So I could always just trim up the longer brass tube and maybe only shorten the finished product by 1/2" or so.


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 29, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> +1 to what Keller said... I was thinking the inverse though.. take a contrasting wood and put a top and bottom band of bubbling. YCB in the middle would look awesome.



Hey now not all of us have been fortunate enough to just magically have YCB on hand lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 29, 2014)

If that is all the shorter you are, then just shorten the brass tube 1/2 an inch. You'll still have a good length and if most of your stogies are shorter you'll still be good. When I have to cut a tenon down to the tube I actually leave some of the tube sticking out when I glue it in so I don't hit the bushings while turning the tenon so by the time you leave it out 1/4 inch and turn the tenon you'll only be short by 1/4 inch or so.


----------

